# Tories accused of hiding 'totally shocking' report into NHS management



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2015)

A “totally shocking” report by one of the country’s most respected businessmen into how the NHS is being run must be published before the general election, MPs have said.

A withering assessment of NHS management, by the Conservative peer Lord Stuart Rose, who is credited with turning around the fortunes of Marks & Spencer, was submitted to the Department of Health in December but has still not been published by the government.

It is understood to paint a damaging picture of a culture in which mediocre managers can move around within the NHS without being held to account, while those who are successful go unrewarded.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...king-report-into-nhs-management-10052011.html

(no subscription for this one Jenny )


----------



## ypauly (Feb 17, 2015)

That is probably the same managers that Labour have been doing everything they can to stop the Tories getting rid of them. And it was Mr Hunt that asked him to do the report.



Actually they are probably trying to get Labour to ask for the managers to be sacked so they get some of the blame.

It could all be academice by May as UKIP still growing
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...Labour-figure-dumps-Ed-Miliband-for-Ukip.html


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2015)

ypauly said:


> It could all be academic by May as UKIP still growing
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...Labour-figure-dumps-Ed-Miliband-for-Ukip.html



Did you see the C4 '100 days of UKIP' programme last night? Looked pretty realistic to me - country descends into total shambles!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 17, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Did you see the C4 '100 days of UKIP' programme last night? Looked pretty realistic to me - country descends into total shambles!



I wouldn't have thought that that would be allowed before an election as it went far beyond satire. Country would still be much much worse if labour got back in, we would end up like greece. It's quite funny to see that every attack by Labour is generally about something they were doing even worse themselves lol


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2015)

ypauly said:


> I wouldn't have thought that that would be allowed before an election as it went far beyond satire. Country would still be much much worse if labour got back in, we would end up like greece. It's quite funny to see that every attack by Labour is generally about something they were doing even worse themselves lol



Apparently it was allowed because it is not yet the 'short' election period  Paul, this old argument of 'Labour were worse when they were in power' is a bit silly. Times have changed and so have policies and plans to deal with current times. We have no idea what the Tories might have done if they had been in power since 1997, or what state the country would have been in. What we do have is clear evidence of though, is what state the country is in now, with widening inequality at every turn, and the Tory promise of five more years of exactly the same.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2015)

The country is in a good state considering the peril less position iy was in after Labour had ruined it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

ypauly said:


> The country is in a good state considering the peril less position iy was in after Labour had ruined it.



Erm..the banks ruined it, as they did the US economy, and the majority of the western economies...  

http://www.thereisabetterway.org/to...eficit-was-caused-by-high-government-spending


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Erm..the banks ruined it, as they did the US economy, and the majority of the western economies...
> 
> http://www.thereisabetterway.org/to...eficit-was-caused-by-high-government-spending



Labour not only allowed them to do it but gave them knighthoods.

Labour also made sure they squandered so much money before the crash that the country was in such a loor position to deal with the problem.


it was Labours mess be in no doubt.



the future is looking bright despite what the doom and gloom mongers say and hopefully in may the good work will continue and not be undone


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

ypauly said:


> Labour not only allowed them to do it but gave them knighthoods.
> 
> Labour also made sure they squandered so much money before the crash that the country was in such a loor position to deal with the problem.
> ...



Erm...debt has increased more in 5 years of the Coalition than it did in 13 years under Labour. Labour also had to redress the massive under-investment in public services, schools and hospitals that happened under Thatcher/Major. Bear in mind also that the Tories haven't won a majority for 20 years, they have no mandate.

This 'recovery' is fuelled by debt, led by house price increases, making them ever more unaffordable for young people (or most people, actually), and personal debt. Another five years of it, and there will be another crash which, incidentally, won't affect the rich, just as the last one hasn't


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2015)

the debt has increased due to the mess labour created and the deficit they left. the is only one party to blame for all the mess and the cuts and that is Labour.

house prices trebled under the last Labour government.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

ypauly said:


> the debt has increased due to the mess labour created and the deficit they left. the is only one party to blame for all the mess and the cuts and that is Labour.
> 
> house prices trebled under the last Labour government.



Sparked off originally under Thatcher...


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2015)

Some people have selective memory loss.

Business has been run (and Banks are businesses) for a good many years now on making the quickest buck and not on gentlemanly and prudent conduct - which was how I was brought up to expect, and it was so.

It makes not a jot of difference what colour the UK Government is or has been.

Have 'we' conveniently forgotten who was ACTUALLY responsible for BSE etc in the UK by introducing practices which solely benefitted their mates (Spillers etc) to the detriment of the farmers?

Frankly Paul if Gordon Brown (and I've never been the biggest fan of Labour otherwise) hadn't acted in the way he did when he did, we'd have no flipping Finance Industry in the UK.  He did it to save all of us since the ruddy country depends on that industry one way or the other - London is STILL the world hub for Finance and we earn billions from it.

All politicians should flaming well stop trying to score points off each other like infants in the playground and just get on with the job!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

trophywench said:


> All politicians should flaming well stop trying to score points off each other like infants in the playground and just get on with the job!



Hear Hear! I find it increasingly impossible to watch PMQs, or indeed things like Newsnight and Daily Politics these days because they are all so afraid of getting one tiny word 'off message' and all they do is continually spout their stupid slogans and soundbites


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 18, 2015)

I haven't got a clue who I'm going to vote for, there isn't anyone who stands out as a potentially good leader.  I thought David Cameron seemed like a good one last time but i don't think he's done a very good job. As you say all they do is try to score points off each other, if they do come out with some sort of plan of action I have no idea whether they can be trusted to actually do what they say they will if they get elected.  Parties such as ukip are just scary, goodness knows what will happen to the country if they get in - yes something needs to be done about immigration, but it's not the only issue is it!

Basically whoever gets elected, the country will probably still be in a bit of a mess


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Sparked off originally under Thatcher...



Well actually NO


They were two x average income in the mid nineties after Majors ERM debacle now they are more than ten times. But once again Labours lack of taking care of the working man they claimed to represent meant they didn't build any new council homes despite millions on the housing lists.

The coalition have had to restart council house build and have promised 100,000 in the next 3 years.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hear Hear! I find it increasingly impossible to watch PMQs, or indeed things like Newsnight and Daily Politics these days because they are all so afraid of getting one tiny word 'off message' and all they do is continually spout their stupid slogans and soundbites



I don't think you can say hear hear to that Alan as barely a day goes by without some prejudiced anti-tory rant of some sort that completely ignores the mess the coalition was left lol


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2015)

Look Paul it's never a straightforward one did it all 100% right or the other did it all 100% wrong - pluses and minuses on both sides.  Always.

Had the Blues been in when the baking crisis occurred would it be right to blame them for it?  No because it wasn't actually caused by any politician anywhere in the world - it was caused by greedy people looking for a fast buck, in the banking industry full stop.  No British politician could have caused Florence & Fred or Mack & Mabel, whatever they were called, in the USA to go arse over tip like they did.  And if action hadn't been taken pdq here in the UK it would have been FAR worse for the UK and thus all of us.  It just happened to be Labour that had to do it.  I have nothing good to say about GO cos he hasn't done anything I can quantify to help anything I can put my finger on - but I would have liked to see Vince Cable as Chancellor whoever had got in - for the simple reason because he talked sense.

He always reminded me of the way Geoff Howe used to approach stuff - and he was one of our directors so his influence at my employer filtered down.

Nowt to do with the colour of anyone's shirt.

I do have to comment though that when Cameron got in - the Labour changes to the NHS - which were supported by the NHS - had only really just started to take effect and it seemed to me up the sharp end as a mere user that improvements were definitely being made.  They stopped overnight since the Tories got in and there's been nothing but mayhem ever since.  I've said it before and I'll say it again now - Nye Bevan must be bloody well spinning like a top in his grave.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Look Paul it's never a straightforward one did it all 100% right or the other did it all 100% wrong - pluses and minuses on both sides.  Always.
> 
> Had the Blues been in when the baking crisis occurred would it be right to blame them for it?  No because it wasn't actually caused by any politician anywhere in the world - it was caused by greedy people looking for a fast buck, in the banking industry full stop.  No British politician could have caused Florence & Fred or Mack & Mabel, whatever they were called, in the USA to go arse over tip like they did.  And if action hadn't been taken pdq here in the UK it would have been FAR worse for the UK and thus all of us.  It just happened to be Labour that had to do it.  I have nothing good to say about GO cos he hasn't done anything I can quantify to help anything I can put my finger on - but I would have liked to see Vince Cable as Chancellor whoever had got in - for the simple reason because he talked sense.
> 
> ...



The crisis was only a crisis and not a problem due to Labour squandering the nations wealth, they sold the gold, raided the pension and doubled taxation and despite this in the 6 years prior to the crisis they still borrowed in between £20 and £30 billion every year. They did this as they had to create jobs to replace the millions that were moving east due to their high labour and energy costs and the massive burdens they placed on business. They put us in a very bad position to deal with any problem that arose included wasting billions on an illegal war that has only exacerbated the middle east problems.

They ruined the national finances with their policies before any crisis occurred and when it did occurr it was one they had created.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm just worried about this baking crisis that Jenny refers to. Yet another problem caused by the Labour government no doubt?! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> I'm just worried about this baking crisis that Jenny refers to. Yet another problem caused by the Labour government no doubt?!
> 
> Andy



The Coalition are going to turn the Bake-Off tent into a food bank...


----------



## MacG3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> The Coalition are going to turn the Bake-Off tent into a food bank...



And then Milliband will introduce the flour tax, spend it eight times over, then blame the whole confectionery mess on the bakers bonuses


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2015)

ROFLMAO !

This thread is far more enjoyable Off Topic, it was accidental - but I'm really pleased I caused it!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 18, 2015)

trophywench said:


> ROFLMAO !
> 
> This thread is far more enjoyable Off Topic, it was accidental - but I'm really pleased I caused it!



 yeah so am I lol


----------

